# Extremely sick Betta, Need some Help please



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 29 Gallons
What temperature is your tank? 78degrees
Does your tank have a filter? HOB
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? 8 Bronze Corries, 4 Panda Corries, Ramshorn Snails

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Tetracolor Tropical Granules, Frozen Blood Worms, Frozen Brine Shrimp
How often do you feed your betta fish? Once a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Once a Week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 30%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Water Conditioner, Liquid Ferts twice a week

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite:0
Nitrate:5-10ppm
pH:7.6
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Scales raising around head, Red fuzzy patches growing on side, Fins losing color in patches
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Very Lethargic, trouble swimming
When did you start noticing the symptoms? He didn't eat Thursday night, and was just hanging under his floating plants Friday I put him into Quarantine on Saturday morning (Thought he was constipated)
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Quarantine tank with Epsom Salts for constipation
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Had Nitrate Poisoning when I was first learning how to care for fish
How old is your fish (approximately)?1.5 years

On Thursday night Harvey did not seem as active as usual and was not interested in food. 
On Friday he was not swimming around much, and again was not interested in eating so I set up the Quarantine tank.
On Saturday he was just sitting on the bottom of the tank and had gotten quite pale, so I moved him over to the QT thinking he was constipated. I added 2.5 teaspoons of epsom salts to 2 gallons of water. He remained inactive throughout the day.
This morning he is having trouble remaining upright, he has raised scales around his head, patches of his fins are going light grey, and he has patches of red fuzz growing on him.
Here are photos:

















Last week I added two plants to the main tank, as far as I know that's the only thing that's changed in months, my water parameters have been the same for most of a year.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well, he passed away a couple of hours ago.
Took photos to the lfs and the owner said he thought it most likely chronic kidney failure initiated by the Nitrite poisoning last year.
The red fuzz would be an opportunistic fungal or bacterial infection attacking a weakened immune system
While I am sad, I know that 1.5 years in a 29 gallon tank is much better than a couple of months in a plastic cup.
I learned a lot from Harvey, he was my first fish.


----------



## Moleen (Nov 30, 2011)

So sorry! RIP Harvey.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sorry we didn't have enough time to help him.


----------

